# War Dogs of the Pacific



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, so this isn't a link, but I just had to share the show we're watching on the Military Channel called "War Dogs of the Pacific." OH MY WORD!!!! Talk about a tearjerker! I was watery-eyed 5 minutes in.

It's about the dogs used by the marines during WWII in the Pacific area (Guam and Japan mostly). Some of the stories are just amazing and make your heart ache. It's so sad hearing these 80-something year old men's voices crack when reminising about their war-time companions. 

Most of the dogs are Doberman's, but there are PLENTY of GSD's featured. 

It's a must-see for everyone!! Hopefully it will play again--we DVRed it last week.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We watched it last night - it was great! Here's a link for you: http://www.wardogsmovie.com/film.html


----------



## lithpd101 (Jun 15, 2009)

One of the local talk shows had the producer and one of the guys from the documentary interviewed. Was a very touching interview. Makes me wish I had the Military Channel


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank yo so much for sharing.


----------

